# David Reeves to join Capcom



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ex-Sony Europe head appointed chief operating officer of Capcom Europe, starting April 1. 










David Reeves is joining Capcom Europe as its new chief operating officer. Reeves, who oversaw Sony Computer Entertainment Europe for 14 years before leaving the company in 2009, will start at Capcom on April 1.

 Reeves: out of retirement.




Reeves follows Mark Beaumont, Capcom's previous European and American COO, who died last month. The executive, who had been with the company since 2005, died of a heart attack on February 23. A replacement for Beaumont in the US is yet to be named.

Reeves retired from Sony Computer Entertainment just under one year ago on April 15, 2009. He originally joined Sony in 1995, and helped to launch the original PlayStation in Europe. He went on to do the same for the PlayStation 2, PlayStation 3 and PlayStation Portable, bringing Sony hardware to over 100 countries. At Capcom, he will have "the remit to maximise potential revenue and explore new areas for growth."

At the time of his retirement, Reeves said "I am going to spend my time now trying to repay society for all I have taken from it. If your children are having physics lessons at the local school or wondering why their ski instructor is very elderly, your car mechanic has a bad back, or the social worker keeps bringing you PSP games, then it could just be me!"


----------

